# Interviews at Toysrus sound nightmarish



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

So this morning I got a call from Toysrus asking me to come in for an interview tomorrow for a over night stock position. I'm really excited for it but I'm also terrified. Ever since they called I've been browsing the internet for interview tips and questions. One common thing I see among most people's experiences are group interviews where you have introduce yourself and sell something to an HR manager. Now I don't have much of a problem with the selling an item part but the group interview part makes me feel anxious. I don't think I can do this group interview thing.


Has anyone been to a group interview or interviewed at Toysrus before? I would really appreciated if you shared your experience. Also would anyone else go to an interview like such?


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

so lucky..I could only dream of an over night stocking job..I guess they want girls up front on cash registers idk...

but how'd you get it?


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

I've never did group interviews , but my friend did..and cousin..you def need to sell yourself..or something special abt you that'll make you an asset to the comp..

listen to what the others say, and if it piques the HRs interest use it for future interviews.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

With a group interview, be sure to not only make eye contact with the person who initially asked the question, but shift your gaze to each person so everyone feels you are talking to them as well.


----------



## Hallowed Ground (Dec 1, 2013)

Hey man, been a while, i have recently got myself a new job as a stock assistant over xmas and had a group interview for it. 

You've just got to join in and make sure you're voice is heard. It can be pretty awkward and hard but they just want to see someone who joins in and doesn't just stay quiet.

I don't know what your interview will involve but just think about what good customer service is and how you can help provide it, also how you will fit in as part of a team.
ALSO throw in buzz words like respect, patience, communication skills, organisation skills, and being polite/friendly etc...

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Sugarslippers said:


> so lucky..I could only dream of an over night stocking job..I guess they want girls up front on cash registers idk...
> 
> but how'd you get it?


It was the only position I applied for. I don't think I'll be able to handled a Cashier job.



Hallowed Ground said:


> Hey man, been a while, i have recently got myself a new job as a stock assistant over xmas and had a group interview for it.
> 
> You've just got to join in and make sure you're voice is heard. It can be pretty awkward and hard but they just want to see someone who joins in and doesn't just stay quiet.
> 
> ...


Yes it has 

That's something I really can't see myself doing, I'm not that talkative. chances are I'll have a hard to having myself heard. But I'll give it my best shot!

I believe I have the buzz words down packed. I've been going over interview questions all day and a great major of my answers list the words you've said.


----------



## DrPepper31 (Jan 27, 2013)

I did one group interview when I applied at an amusement when I was in high school. I was sooo nervous, the interviewer basically asked a question then she went around the room and everyone had to answer. Ugh! I don't know why they have to make sooo hard?


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

KyleInSTL said:


> With a group interview, be sure to not only make eye contact with the person who initially asked the question, but shift your gaze to each person so everyone feels you are talking to them as well.


The interview went exactly as I thought it would (that being a group interview) and your advice came in very handy. Thank you very much 



DrPepper31 said:


> I did one group interview when I applied at an amusement when I was in high school. I was sooo nervous, the interviewer basically asked a question then she went around the room and everyone had to answer. Ugh! I don't know why they have to make sooo hard?


They do group interviews to see how the applicants act in situations were you have to socialize with others. The more you socialize, the better your chances are at landing the job. These interviews aren't made for people with SA.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

NanoStar SOUL said:


> The interview went exactly as I thought it would (that being a group interview) and your advice came in very handy. Thank you very much


Great job! How do you think you did? When will you know?


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

I did a job interview at Babies R US for an overnight stock position. The interview was exactly as you said. It's a group interview where they make you sell a toy. They ask basic questions like your previous work experience. It sucks. The manager explicitly stated that he would not hire an introvert.

Edit: O didn't read. You already went.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Did it go well you think? Hopefully they'll get back to you pretty soon telling you that you've got it. 

Interviews for retail jobs and most minimum wage jobs in general are pretty bull****. They're basic, but usually feel ridiculous when you consider the job you're going to be doing. I mean, a group interview where they make you sell an item for an overnight stocking position? Come on now. But I guess maybe they're required to do the same sort of interview for all positions. 

I've worked as an overnight stocker at a big retail store before. It was open 24/7 so there was still a bit of interaction with customers. But you'll probably mostly just have to talk to coworkers/managers, if anyone. A good chunk of my coworkers just popped some headphones in and got to work.

I once had a group interview at a JCPenny. They made us choose an event that the store could hold to boost sales and give reasons why that was the best option. It was actually less scary than a one on one interview to me. Mostly because some of the time I got to listen to other people's answers and I knew I could do better. Their answers usually sounded pretty genuine and I mostly sounded like a kiss-***. :wife I ended up getting that job. That job ended up being horribly boring and I quit.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

KyleInSTL said:


> Great job! How do you think you did? When will you know?





feels said:


> Did it go well you think? Hopefully they'll get back to you pretty soon telling you that you've got it.


I made a post about my experience in full in the triumphs section yesterday.
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f9/went-to-a-toysrus-interview-today-1194577/

But to shortly summarize. It wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to be however, I don't feel like I did a great job and I'm not expecting them to hire me. But I'm trying to remain hopeful.



feels said:


> I once had a group interview at a JCPenny. They made us choose an event that the store could hold to boost sales and give reasons why that was the best option. It was actually less scary than a one on one interview to me. Mostly because some of the time I got to listen to other people's answers and I knew I could do better. Their answers usually sounded pretty genuine and I mostly sounded like a kiss-***. :wife I ended up getting that job. That job ended up being horribly boring and I quit.


I was actually going to apply there today. But after reading what you said about them I'm staying far away lol.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

NanoStar SOUL said:


> I made a post about my experience in full in the triumphs section yesterday.
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f9/went-to-a-toysrus-interview-today-1194577/
> 
> But to shortly summarize. It wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to be however, I don't feel like I did a great job and I'm not expecting them to hire me. But I'm trying to remain hopeful.
> ...


I read the other post you made. I'm glad you are able to see this as a positive experience no matter the outcome. It's great to just challenge yourself and practice with these kinds of things. It builds up your courage a bit and you prove that negative voice in your head wrong. Just showing up to the damn thing can take a lot of guts for people with SA. They don't really scare me nearly as much as they once did, but I used to sit in the parking lot and debate whether or not to even go in.

Lol! For real, though, **** JCP. They push really hard for sales and getting people to sign up for their JCP card. I was in jewelry mainly, which is literally like the worst and most boring department I can think of. I also worked in junior girls clothes. I liked that a bit more. I just had to organize the clothes and clean up the dressing room. But, when you fold a whole display of shirts for like 20 minutes and then watch one person destroy all that work, the meaninglessness of the job you're doing almost crushes you. There was one day near Christmas that I had to wear reindeer antlers with little bells on them. I thought this was going to be humiliating, but honestly probably my favorite day at work.


----------



## KariKamiya (Feb 7, 2011)

Toys R Us seems to utilize minimal staffing, so even a back of house / stock person may be needed to interact with a guest at some point. Just last week I had to explain to a confused overnighter why he was working the main desk, even though he applied for back of house. They just want you to be _able _to do it. Oh yeah, Toys R Us is pretty ok for SA if you're a cashier, it's basically a script; "Hi, how are you? Do you have a rewards card? Would you like this in a bag? That'll be $15 Have a nice day!"


----------



## Oh Dae su (Nov 21, 2013)

I have been in a couple group interviews. I was always overly worried but they're not as bad as people make them sound. For a similar position you had, they had question sheets and we were put in groups and had to discuss the issues and how to resolve them. I got the job in the end. For each question I gave my answer and I made sure to invite people in the group to converse by asking for their input/whether they agreed etc. In group interviews they're usually going to test how well you work in a group, and whether you can display "leadership" qualities. Every group interview I've had they've opened with "I'm going to go around the table and ask each of you your name and something about yourself" so prepare for that. Keep it short and simple. Just make sure to stay included, remain friendly and you'll be fine. 

also something I like to keep in mind when going for a position like you are, is this job is merely a stepping stone to better things. Regardless of the outcome of the interview there's always plenty more chances. If you can already convince yourself it's fine if it doesn't work out then it'll lower the stress before the process of the interview.

Edit: Oh I'm really late. Apologies.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Oh Dae su said:


> I have been in a couple group interviews. I was always overly worried but they're not as bad as people make them sound. For a similar position you had, they had question sheets and we were put in groups and had to discuss the issues and how to resolve them. I got the job in the end. For each question I gave my answer and I made sure to invite people in the group to converse by asking for their input/whether they agreed etc. In group interviews they're usually going to test how well you work in a group, and whether you can display "leadership" qualities. Every group interview I've had they've opened with "I'm going to go around the table and ask each of you your name and something about yourself" so prepare for that. Keep it short and simple. Just make sure to stay included, remain friendly and you'll be fine.
> 
> also something I like to keep in mind when going for a position like you are, is this job is merely a stepping stone to better things. Regardless of the outcome of the interview there's always plenty more chances. If you can already convince yourself it's fine if it doesn't work out then it'll lower the stress before the process of the interview.
> 
> Edit: Oh I'm really late. Apologies.


No worries, I appreciate your advice. I was already offered the job, I just need to wait for my background check to clear. I really like what you said. About this job merely being a stepping stone to better things. I'm going to keep that in mind.


----------

